# URGENT: Carrying Ayurvedic Medicines to Dubai



## delta24 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi, currently i am under ayurvedic mediciation in India and shifting to dubai in the first week of aug 2012. 

Can we carry ayurvedic medicines in the powder form to Dubai,

what all is needed to carry the same. Pls help, its urgent


----------

